# Merc vs Lexus vs BMW? Price & Maintenance wise



## tAALz

Hi,

I'm thinking to buy a second hand car and looking at different options. What generally I have heard is that Toyota and Honda cars are quite affordable when it comes to the maintenance of the car.

Can someone suggest me which would be better:
- Lexus RX330 or RX350 (2003-2005 model)
- Mercedes S500 V8 (2003 model)
- BMW 3 series V6 (2003)

Thanks in advance!

PS. If you own one, can you recommend that how much do you average spend on the maintenance of the car (like oil change, etc.)?


----------



## Keithl

Buying such an old BMW or Mercedes will get expensive. AC and electric gremlins keep cropping up

Unless you are into DIY and love working on your cars, I'd opt for the Lexus

Or buy something new (Corolla, Chevy, Kia) on instalments and you'll be happy for at least 5 years


----------



## tAALz

I am not a DIY kinda guy. I just like to use the car and not in love with them. I just need a luxury car because I'm a bit healthy. I tried the new 2014 Corolla and it was pain in @$$. I travelled from Discovery Garden to Sharjah and I was in such an uncomfortable position.


----------



## Keithl

whats your budget like?

Used Fortuner or Pajero perhaps?

Prado will cost a bit more


----------



## tAALz

Fortuner I already am driving and it sucks :S I feel like I'm sitting in a car without suspensions. The engine roars like I'm driving a truck. Its 2012 Dec model that I have. Toyota Fortuner 2.7 basic model. (and it does not have a cruise control in the basic version so I got 4 speeding tickets)


----------



## LesFroggitts

tAALz said:


> (and it does not have a cruise control in the basic version so I got 4 speeding tickets)


I'd suggest that the lack of cruise control is most likely not the reason for the speeding tickets - probably more likely caused by those lead boots you're wearing 

I've got CC, don't use it often except when taking her indoors on a visa run - still don't get speeding tickets and it's not because I'm a slow driver either.


----------



## tAALz

LesFroggitts said:


> I'd suggest that the lack of cruise control is most likely not the reason for the speeding tickets - probably more likely caused by those lead boots you're wearing
> 
> I've got CC, don't use it often except when taking her indoors on a visa run - still don't get speeding tickets and it's not because I'm a slow driver either.


Haha, yeah but still if I was on cruise I wouldnt have got those tickets on Sheikh Zayed road and Dubai-AbuDhabi road


----------



## Stevesolar

tAALz said:


> Haha, yeah but still if I was on cruise I wouldnt have got those tickets on Sheikh Zayed road and Dubai-AbuDhabi road


Hi,
Get a Garmin satnav (other satnavs are available) and watch your real speed on this - it helps to reduce speeding tickets!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## LesFroggitts

All my SatNav devices (TomTom / iPhone / Android) reported calculated speeds as lower than that displayed on the speedometer.

There is a page somewhere on the Dubai police site that shows the tolerances before the flash goes off, but the question is "is this flash speed set for 140kph per speedometer or actual" :car: :mod::mod: :mad2:

Volunteer needed to go find out


----------



## rsinner

LesFroggitts said:


> All my SatNav devices (TomTom / iPhone / Android) reported calculated speeds as lower than that displayed on the speedometer.
> 
> There is a page somewhere on the Dubai police site that shows the tolerances before the flash goes off, but the question is "is this flash speed set for 140kph per speedometer or actual" :car: :mod::mod: :mad2:
> 
> Volunteer needed to go find out


the speedometer displays are generally 5-10 kmph higher than the actual speed. the satnav shows the actual speed (but obviously there may be some marginal error). I know my car speedometer shows about 7 kmph higher than actual, and when in hurry I set the cruise at 25kmph above the designated limit without fines.

As for Honda and Toyota - they need to be serviced every 3 months/5K km. I have a Volvo and a Honda, and the maintenance costs on both are comparable. The Honda minor service cost is 365 Dhs, while for Volvo it is 730 Dhs at double the interval (10K km/ 6 months). If I factor in the taxi costs every time I leave/pick up the car, the Volvo service is cheaper at the moment.

German cars (at least BMW) have an even higher service interval, so do take this into account whenever you are comparing the Dhs amount.


----------



## Stevesolar

Hi,
Back to the original list - then the Lexus will probably be the most reliable.
One important thing to remember is insurance - insurance companies in Dubai only want to give fully comprehensive cover to cars less than 10 years old.
Therefore the 2003 models you listed would only get 3rd party cover - then if you have an accident that is judged to be your fault - you will need to pay for the repairs yourself (or write the car off).
For that reason alone, i would be trying to find a slightly newer car - and fully comprehensive insurance.
I really hate the fact that Japanese cars need servicing every 5000 km in Dubai - it comes around so quickly here!
Cheers
Steve


----------

